# Craftsman Edger Model # 247.762460



## slw2206 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a Craftsman Edger that's 2 years old. This season I'm having an issue that hopefully you guys can help with.

When I try to start the Edger it fires and runs for about 2-3 seconds before dying. My first thought was a dirty carb so I removed it and cleaned, although it was actually extremely clean already so I didn't remove much with the carb cleaner.

Then when putting the carb back on the edger I noticed a white barbed outlet on the top of the carb, above where the fuel line connects. There is no line attached to that barbed outlet and for the life of me I couldn't find where it would have attached to? Does anyone know where that other line attaches? I'm guessing it's providing pressure to the tank to feed fuel and that's why my edger won't keep running, but I'm a little out of my element here.

Thanks for any help!


----------

